# Sore on Riley's nose



## SouthernBuns (May 9, 2010)

Hello my rabbit-savvy friends! Question for you about a sore on Riley's nose. I've looked through the library of topics and can't find one that fits. The sore first showed up Monday with acrusty buildup that fell off. Underneath the place is pink and was moist anda little runny (reminded me of a person's cold sore.). It has since developed a scab on it, but has spread down his nose some. The edges all around except at the bottom are thick and feel crusty under his fur. He also hassome small, white bumps on different parts of his head. He doesn't seem to be bothered by the sore - he doesn't seem to be in pain or to be itching. Everything else about him is as usual.

I've been treating it with an antibiotic cream (Neosporin) a few times a day. My concern is that while it's not any worse, it's not any better either. As with lots you all, money is tight, but we'll make a vet trip if that is best.

Here's some pics:













Thanks for all your help!


----------



## pamnock (May 9, 2010)

If it were a bacterial infection, the antibiotic ointment should have cleared it up rather quickly.

So, I'm wondering if it's a fungal infection. Does he go outside at all?


----------



## SouthernBuns (May 9, 2010)

No, he doesn't.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 9, 2010)

I would go to the vet and get that cultured

he is not with another rabbit is he?


----------



## pamnock (May 9, 2010)

It is rather odd - I'm curious to hear what the vet comes up with.


----------



## Pipp (May 9, 2010)

Where are the small white bumps? How old is he? 

Anything unusual with his genitals or his paws? 

Can he be fighting a bit with the other rabbits? 

Anything in his cage he might be scraping it on? 


sas onder:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 9, 2010)

Could it be the start of a syphilis lesion?


----------



## pamnock (May 10, 2010)

Syphilis is possible, but generally scabbing is seen starting right under the nose. However, syphilis can cause hair loss throughout the body.


----------



## SouthernBuns (May 10, 2010)

Eek! Here I was hoping it would be something simple! In answer to your questions:

He is not caged with another rabbit, but they do share play spaces. 

The other bumps tend to be on his face and chin. They don't come off easily, but when they do, hair is attached. He is about 2. (He's adopted from a rescue - not sure about his age.)

His paws look normal, but he does have a very slight orangish discharge from one of his scent glands. His genitals may also be swollen. To tell you the truth, I've never paid much attention to size. But comparing him to Rascal, they do seem puffier. 

The rabbits aren't out at the same time, but they have been known to stick their noses in each other cages, so a bite is possible. This spot has never looked like that happened, though.

I have double and triple checked his cage for anything he might be scraping on, and don't see anything.

Syphilis??? :shock:Seriously?? Please just tell me that it's not passable to humans! We've all been loving on him!

Thank you, thank you pamnock, angieluv, pipp, and tonyshuman. You are all such a wealth of info and much appreciated for being willing to share it with the rest of us! 

I'm calling the vet right now - I'll post when we get home!


----------



## pamnock (May 10, 2010)

It would be highly unlikely to be infected by syphilis (Treponema cuniculi) from a rabbit. (There would need to be openchancre w/ active bacteria in contact with mucous membrane). I would feel confident that if this rabbit does have syphilis, active bacteria would not be cultured off those particular sores.

However, fungal infections of the skin can be easily transmitted to humans, so direct contact with the sores should be avoided.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 10, 2010)

The best way to find out is to go to a vet. At least you will go armed with a list of possible reasons to ask about!


----------



## SouthernBuns (May 11, 2010)

First of all I have say - You guys are GOOD! You hit the nail on the head with Riley's diagnosis. Officially: Dermatophytosis Here's what I learned:

Vet said that there is really no way to know for sure how Riley contracted the fungus, but sometimes spores can be present in hay. Our other bunnies would be in contact with it too, of course, buttheir immune systems are handling it better than Riley's. I'll keep an eye on them, just in case. We are treating him with Conofite Lotion (30 ml) once a day, all over the sore and inch beyond. The treatment time can be as long 4-5 weeks. We have to be sure to use up the entire bottle, even after he's looking better since a fungus can spread slowly and symptoms won't necessarily all show up at the time. The crusty edges he has on the sore and the white bumps are places where the fungus is growing, but he hasn't lost his hair yet, so the place will actually get bigger before it starts looking better (does that make sense?).One funny thing is that it will heal from the middle of his noseout, so he may end up with abullseye patch on his nose! 

The vet did not specifically test for ringworm, since the test itself is expensive and takes a week for results. He felt that would be losing a week of treatment. If the Conofite doesn't help, he'll give Riley antibiotics.

He ruled syphilis out since Riley's gentials were normal and that syphilis symptoms tend to show up in both places at almost the same time. Also, because all the bunnies are spayed/neutered and there is no "funny business" going on, it is very unlikely that any of them have it. 

There is a slight possibility that the fungus can pass to us humans in the house, so we'll also be watching out for any strange skin things.

I am *very* impressed with the vet I saw. This was our first visit to him - unfortunately an hour away, but worth the trip. We just don't have any one closer who deals with rabbits. He even gave me his home email address so I can contact him without having to make a trip. 

Thanks again for all your help! If you can use any of this for the library, like the pictures, feel free! Have a great week!


----------

